# First spatchcock



## martyn c (Jan 25, 2017)

CameraZOOM-20170125154541345.jpg



__ martyn c
__ Jan 25, 2017






 before













CameraZOOM-20170125183249188.jpg



__ martyn c
__ Jan 25, 2017






After

Very yummy, cooked following Grill Stock BBQ book page 106


----------



## wade (Jan 25, 2017)

I always think that spatchcock chicken looks so sad when they are being prepared... Like the pigeon toed girl with braces and glasses sitting on the side chairs at the school leavers dance. Once cooked though, they become the bell of the ball. Tasty looking chicken


----------



## martyn c (Jan 26, 2017)

Wade, I didn't know you knew my wife at school....  I'm so glad she doesn't read these. 
The chicken on the other hand was very yummy


----------



## martyn c (Jan 26, 2017)

Note to self, don't make any more spatchcock, the wife loved it and wants me to do more so she can take it to work for her lunch [emoji]128020[/emoji][emoji]128020[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 27, 2017)

Good lookin Chicken Martyn. Sorry about Wade, he tends to go one a bit! :-)


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Sorry about Wade, he tends to go one a bit! :-)


The Psychiatrist said that it was just my artistic temperament. I think he said "artistic" anyway.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 27, 2017)

Had a new T Shirt printed for my holidays!













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 27, 2017


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2017)

Steve - that is sooo you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have had one printed several times over the years - unfortunately in ever increasing sizes !!!

I had the first one printed long before the phrase was later stolen by Mythbusters :-(













T-shirt.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 27, 2017


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry Martyn


----------



## martyn c (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't care mate as long as people chat in the forums I don't care

Forced into doing 2 more chickens and some pork ribs next week,well not really forced and my meat slicer's on it's way too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









, oooh look work emoji


----------



## mymatejim (Jan 27, 2017)

Looking good Martyn!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Martyn, the bug has bitten!


----------

